
Show HN: Send keys and certs from the terminal with e2e encryption - paulfurley
https://www.fluidkeys.com/blog/release-0-4-send-encrypted-files/
======
paulfurley
Thanks for the excellent discussion last time we posted here - this release is
based entirely on people's feedback :)

If you're curious where we going next with Fluidkeys we've put together a
preview site that spells out the vision:

[https://www.fluidkeys.com/fluidkeys-v1-preview](https://www.fluidkeys.com/fluidkeys-v1-preview)

Keen to hear your thoughts :)

